# Hunting > Hunting >  The Fallen 2012.

## Malhunting

Righto lets get into the swing of things and start posting what has Fallen for the season that is 2012.
I'll start although they aren't great they were stags, i'm hoping the best is yet to come. :Wink:

----------


## Malhunting

Key board hunters?

----------


## Pop Shot

> Key board hunters?


Only stag for the year to date (minus the velvet that smashed off after the shot).. hopefully the next few weeks brings some hard antler.

----------


## Malhunting

I shot 1 last year that had one antler and the other smashed off in the velvet, bloody annoying when you get to it and find that.

Cheers for the post.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Key board hunters?


Yep :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

> I shot 1 last year that had one antler and the other smashed off in the velvet, bloody annoying when you get to it and find that.
> 
> Cheers for the post.


Figured I would get it rolling. Figured you only wanted stags. Shot four for the year so far - only freezer fillers though.

----------


## Malhunting

> Figured I would get it rolling. Figured you only wanted stags. Shot four for the year so far - only freezer fillers though.


Yeah thats the shot, any and all from this year and especially through the Roar.
I went out this morning but all i could find was these bloody mud holes.


And some bastard keeps ring barking the bloody trees.

----------


## EeeBees

Nothing like those sneaky Nippons...nom, nom, nom :Cool:

----------


## falconhell

1198[/ATTACH]

----------


## veitnamcam

Not this year but in with the one antler theam.


Shit photo but it was pissing down. He had had his pedical snapped of at the skull and would never have grown another antler I suspect. must have been real uncomfortable with that bone grating on his scull and a puncture wound right threw one testicle :Wtfsmilie: 
Had hoped to catch up with the guy who did the damage(got a look at em) this year but not going to happen unfortunatly :Oh Noes: 

Oh and the date is wrong because I am a computer knob end it was third week of april last year

----------


## Pointer

Wish I could add to this thread, screwed up big time blowing a good opportunity this morning. Pretty bummed about it. Let a Raukumara scrubber go in the weekend, you think my good deed would be repaid?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is my best properly hunted stag if you call shooting him from 725yards hunting   :Have A Nice Day: 

Yes I know he is on here in another thread but he fits in here too.

A pretty good head for the Nelson area.



I have got him ready for a skull mount, the bleach did a reasonable job.

When I get it finished & get my camera back I might put a pic up.

----------


## sako75

:Cool:  nothing wrong with a 725yard shot (in a straight line) given you were prepared to walk that far to pick him up

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is the finished skull mount.

A bit of melamine & there it is, a little different to the traditional backing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Melamine sopost to go in infant formula isint it ? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Nice Greg :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mike H

There's three deer in this photo. Two hinds and a stag.

First stag for me this roar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Malhunting

Here are a few from this weekends hunt, 2 scrubby 10's and a good should be 12.

----------


## noeyedeer

Been  out a couple of times and only heard a few moans. Camped out last night after a 2hr walk and was fogged in this morn without even a squeek out the buggers. Did manage to nail one last week,thought he was going to run me over.Stopped 10feet from me .Attachment 1260     i shot from about 3 steps back from where i took pic from....Block 3 Waikaia next week to hopefully here something.never been there but heard its ok.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Been  out a couple of times and only heard a few moans. Camped out last night after a 2hr walk and was fogged in this morn without even a squeek out the buggers. Did manage to nail one last week,thought he was going to run me over.Stopped 10feet from me .Attachment 1260     i shot from about 3 steps back from where i took pic from....Block 3 Waikaia next week to hopefully here something.never been there but heard its ok.


Couldnt get link to work.
My first stag this year

----------


## Kudu

Heres my additions for the fallen of 2012. Stag #1 and #2. Next week chasing the sika and then the fallow. it would be nice to get the trifecta.

----------


## noeyedeer

try this ,or i might need a kid todo it for me

----------


## Nick.m

Havent been hunting in over a month, but bring on the next two weeks. Will get to chase a few reds for the week, followed by Japs for a week and will hopefully have something to add.

----------


## shaka

one fron this morning

----------


## Malhunting



----------


## Kenny Clark

Ngaroma yesterday.

----------


## Kenny Clark

Cant upload photo but theres 1 here somewhere.

----------


## Pointer

Story coming

----------


## Malhunting

A buck best taken out of the gene pool, mate shot him today while we were out.
Buggers were croaking well.

----------


## Nick.m

Heres a couple from last week my first 8 and a 3pt spiker. Also knocked over my first red stag, which is a nice 10 but forgot the camera so waiting on another bloke to email a photo through..

----------


## Kudu

Nice 8. You've got to be happy with that.

----------


## Wildman

Missed the big one

----------


## Nick.m

Heres the other bugger.. roared him into around 8m!

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here's a couple of nice Fallow from last and this season, from a place I hunt on an hour from home.



Doh!
Homer

----------


## Malhunting

Old work mate with his best to date.

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

Some donks that have fallin to the mighty .270 '98 this year, _real_ long range stuff too!...no more than 25m the lot of them. I've left out the ones that look like a horror movie gone bad  :Brains...!: 


Sika hind & yearling


Old 6 point Sika


Sika hind


Fallow buck


Small buck

----------

